# My 30gal Long



## bob reed (Mar 8, 2014)

Well my 30gal tank is finally taking on a life of its own. It has been up for about 4 weeks and I finally got some plants in it. 










I still have a lot to learn but I think Friday it is time for some fish. Thanks Dave56 for the grate plant deal!!


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking good! Hopefully your plants do well. Once they grow they should fill in your tank nicely! What fish are you planning on adding?


----------



## bob reed (Mar 8, 2014)

Well that is still up in the air! Have any suggestions? lol


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, perhaps a pair of Bolivian Rams?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

Gourmis are nice. Or even a pair of kris?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

